# having trouble Subscribing to posts



## coyote1 (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm having trouble Subscribing to posts if I don't reply to them is anyone having the same trouble I'm using firefox


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm not sure what the problem is, but I'll give you a bump to hopefully get some help.


----------



## sprky (Jan 3, 2012)

Got no clue I use chrome, and have no trouble.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 3, 2012)

Chrome here too, no problems.


----------

